# AKC Trick Dog - Available with Video Submissions



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

As of this week, AKC opened up trick dog titles to be earned with video submissions! 

I have my paper work submitted now for the Novice Title. 

It's just something fun to do while stuck at the house! Still feel like you're doing something!

Here is my own submission! 









Novice Trick Dog


A story told with Adobe Express.




spark.adobe.com


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Do you have a link to the online video entry details?
Nevermind. Here is the link:


https://link.akc.org/view/5b6b341c639ec83f07431c075e78fb681259f55df04195dd/9da7a543


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

Thanks for sharing!

I am wondering if they could do the same for AKC Rally?
I've been hoping Josie and I could test for AKC Rally Novice, but it looks like there has to be 3 Q's and traveling to those events (even pre COVID19) was not something I could do easily. (i might send an email to AKC to ask about this).

Great job with Cinder!


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

xthine said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I am wondering if they could do the same for AKC Rally?
> I've been hoping Josie and I could test for AKC Rally Novice, but it looks like there has to be 3 Q's and traveling to those events (even pre COVID19) was not something I could do easily. (i might send an email to AKC to ask about this).
> ...


It is just for the Trick Dog titles, sadly. They already allowed for Do More with Your Dog titles to be transferred and those are evaluated by video, so them allowing for video Trick Dog submissions wasn't much of a stretch.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm so glad they opened it up for video submissions! 

Both my dogs got their Novice Trick title this week. 
Lola is 6 1/2 and Linc is 4 months.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

great! I know that some of the dog Parkour groups allowed video submissions. I'll have to check this out.


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

stmcfred said:


> I'm so glad they opened it up for video submissions!
> 
> Both my dogs got their Novice Trick title this week.
> Lola is 6 1/2 and Linc is 4 months.


Good work! My goal is to finish intermediate and advanced before the quarantine is done! 
We're most of the way through intermediate as it stands. 

I bet you guys could too!


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Archer got his advanced trick dog title through Do More With Your Dog when he was 7 months old. When you get to expert, AKC allows you to transfer the titles over to the AKC equivalent. That’s my plan for him. He already knows 3/5 tricks needed. I prefer DMWYD over AKC, but it is nice that they’re allowing video submissions now.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

JRadtke said:


> Good work! My goal is to finish intermediate and advanced before the quarantine is done!
> We're most of the way through intermediate as it stands.
> 
> I bet you guys could too!


Lola could pass her Intermediate right now, I just need to do video. She has about 8 tricks of the Advanced down as well so I just need to do a refresher on some that she knows and teach her a couple others. 

Linc knows enough for the Intermediate, but I need to fade out some luring on a couple first.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Great idea @JRadtke. We did the video this afternoon and just got our NTD title approved. Our first title. I’m so excited!
Thanks!


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

CeraDean said:


> Great idea @JRadtke. We did the video this afternoon and just got our NTD title approved. Our first title. I’m so excited!
> Thanks!



It's so exciting! It is the first title that we've gotten too!


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

Pytheis said:


> Archer got his advanced trick dog title through Do More With Your Dog when he was 7 months old. When you get to expert, AKC allows you to transfer the titles over to the AKC equivalent. That’s my plan for him. He already knows 3/5 tricks needed. I prefer DMWYD over AKC, but it is nice that they’re allowing video submissions now.



I actually did two version of my video. One for Do More with Your Dog and one for AKC. I know that I can transfer them later, but for some reason I felt compelled to do it this way. I think I like the trick list for Do More with Your Dog a bit better than AKC. 

This is our Do More with Your Dog Version









Trick Dog Novice


A story told with Adobe Express.




spark.adobe.com


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

What’s the turnaround time for online submissions? I know their offices are closed but still processing applications. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I sent Cava's video to an evaluator on Wednesday, I'm just waiting for her to review and approve it. It was fun teaching new tricks but I was surprised by how many of the novice tricks she already knew.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

JRadtke said:


> As of this week, AKC opened up trick dog titles to be earned with video submissions!
> 
> I have my paper work submitted now for the Novice Title.
> 
> ...


Great job! Did you notice that you're supposed to everything twice? It doesn't specify that on the tricks list, but I read the evaluator guide and it has more specific information about the requirements for each trick, and states that they must each be done twice. You need to scroll all the way to page 13 for a description of the novice tricks: http://images.akc.org/pdf/trick_eval_guide.pdf

Ack, I just realized the link to Cava's video did not go through to the evaluator so I sent it again. Hopefully she'll approve it soon. Our tricks were:

Fetch it - at least 10 feet, bring to within 2 feet of handler
Get in - box or container
Sit in box/container on cue
Get on - jump on low platform or step with 4 paws
Jump - through a hoop or over a low bar
Kennel up - go into crate on cue from 3-5 feet away and stay there quietly with door closed for at least 10 seconds
Paws up - 2 front paws on low footstool or step
Target stick - to the right of the dog's head, then to the left, then in front (demonstrate the dog can do it in 3 positions)
Back up - handler's choice, this was on the advanced list
Handstand


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Steel earned his TKI this week through the video submissions thing. I'm looking at the advanced list to see if I can't teach him enough tricks to earn that while we're at home (I work next week but have the following off)
We've also submitted for our PKQT-COVID title with International Dog Parkour Association. I thought it was super cool that they came up with a title you can earn exclusively in your home.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Cava's video submission was just approved, so here it is: 






Her missing head in the jump trick is because I'd recorded it in landscape rather than portrait, like all the other tricks. I didn't realize that until I'd linked all the clips together in the order they appear on the tricks checklist, and was too lazy to go back and do it over again. We had some hilarious bloopers along the way, especially the get in the box one, where she couldn't figure out what I wanted her to do so she launched herself over the top of the tote. _BOING!_ Twice!  That was after I tried using a cardboard box first, which ended up completely smashed, lol.

Not on the video is another trick blooper - I was working on teaching her to crawl by using an elevated Kuranda bed to go underneath. The very first thing she did was drop a ball on top and pounce on it and the whole thing collapsed. _sigh_


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Archer got his Expert Trick Title through DMWYD a couple days ago. Now I just have to transfer it to AKC. I find DMWYD sooooo much easier to navigate. They also have a better selection of tricks you can perform. I get Archer’s videos approved within half an hour - literally - every time. If anyone is on the fence on which to do, I recommend DMWYD (obviously)!


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

My pup has now gotten up to the Advanced level in both AKC and DMWYD. Onward to Performer and Expert! I'm certifying though both organizations because I'm weird like that, and I have an elevator that can witness for both. 

Here are all of the tricks we've worked on through both organizations to qualify for Int and Adv:









Int. + Adv. Trick Dog


A story told with Adobe Express.




spark.adobe.com


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Really Good! You're obviously good at training your dog! 

What advice would you give to help less experienced people?


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

tim_s_adams said:


> Really Good! You're obviously good at training your dog!
> 
> What advice would you give to help less experienced people?



Teaching foundation skills was very useful in all aspects of teaching tricks. Many of the novice level 'tricks' are actually foundation skills for other tricks and that's why they are there. 
Teaching a dog to target things with their nose and paws was very useful. As well, teaching a dog to following your hand when you don't have a treat in it was also very helpful. 

I modified a hand target to teach 'Smoosh' which is to get a dog to make a funny face while pushing their face into glass. 
I modified following my hand into jumping over me or going underneath me. 

For the most part clicker/marker training worked very well for us. I used both toys and treats as rewards. 

If you type in the trick on YouTube generally there will be a bunch of training videos with different training methods for each trick if one doesn't seem to work for your pup. 
I just followed the videos and the first method was generally successful!

Teaching tricks is really fun because they generally only take between 12 seconds (push a button) to 15 minutes (type on a keyboard) to teach, so you get to see progress really quickly! Of course it takes longer than that to proof the trick, but for the most part they 'get it' in about that time.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

You can do rally and obedience via video submission too.

Cyber-Rally is one. I think Cyber Rally will recognized Q's in some organizations to count toward their titles. Like if you have 2 Qs in AKC novice I think you only have to shbmit 1 video for the level 1 title.

And CDSP (companion dog sports program) has a CDSP-video organization which will allow you to work for obedience titles remotely. 

It's similar to AKC- novice is CD-C, Open is CDX-C etc.

None of it is recognized by AKC but it is something to do at least...


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I don’t know anything about this... are the video submissions something that’s always been allowed, or is it in response to Covid?

not to discredit anyone’s work and achievements, but is there any thought that these behaviors are taking place in home environments with potentially many takes...compared to how dogs were evaluated/titled in the past?


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

They opened it up so that all existing AKC CGC evaluators can sign off, and it can be done by video. You can splice together one video combining many videos of individual tricks, or do them all in sequence one right after the other more like a "course" (there's more info on their website). 

Since the nature really is just for fun, I don't think they're terribly worried about multiple takes, or familiar environment. 

Trick titles weren't really on my radar until everything else got canceled.... in the last two weeks I've done TKN on my 8 month old, my 4 year old, and my 11 year old. Then I got ambitious eyeing up the higher levels and collected some fantastic bruises tripping while teaching them to weave between my legs for intermediate. You can reward throughout if you want or need to, the dogs have fun, why not.


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

Fodder said:


> I don’t know anything about this... are the video submissions something that’s always been allowed, or is it in response to Covid?
> 
> not to discredit anyone’s work and achievements, but is there any thought that these behaviors are taking place in home environments with potentially many takes?



As far as AKC Trick Dog is concerned, yes, it was a response to Covid. However, it was not a far stretch. They already recognized Do More with Your Dog titles which have always done video submissions. AKC allowed for those titles to be transferred to their AKC equivalent. In a round about way, AKC already accepted video Trick Dog titles. They just made it official now. 

Honestly, I think it's harder to get a good take on video then it is for someone to see it in person. I had to do each trick dozens of times in some cases to get an angle that worked or didn't seem ridiculous for one reason or another when re-watching it. Or if I was stupid enough to film the trick in vertical rather than landscape or my phone slid during a take etc. 

In person, the elevator needs to see some of the tricks twice and others only once. They don't fail you for giving multiple commands or failing any number of times anyways. They just want to see that your dog understands what is being asked and performs.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

JRadtke said:


> Honestly, I think it's harder to get a good take on video then it is for someone to see it in person. I had to do each trick dozens of times in some cases to get an angle that worked or didn't seem ridiculous for one reason or another when re-watching it. Or if I was stupid enough to film the trick in vertical rather than landscape or my phone slid during a take etc.


Yessss lol. Videoing yourself and a moving dog, alone, without a videographer, is somehow a lot harder than it should be. I think I threw out about an hour's worth of outtakes..... not because the dogs weren't doing their thing, but for environmental racket, the phone falling over, wrong orientation, me sneezing, me laughing.... at myself.... it was honestly one of the most lighthearted bits of entertainment I've had since this mess started. Everyone should do it, it's fun.


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

WIBackpacker said:


> They opened it up so that all existing AKC CGC evaluators can sign off, and it can be done by video. You can splice together one video combining many videos of individual tricks, or do them all in sequence one right after the other more like a "course" (there's more info on their website).
> 
> Since the nature really is just for fun, I don't think they're terribly worried about multiple takes, or familiar environment.
> 
> Trick titles weren't really on my radar until everything else got canceled.... in the last two weeks I've done TKN on my 8 month old, my 4 year old, and my 11 year old. Then I got ambitious eyeing up the higher levels and collected some fantastic bruises tripping while teaching them to weave between my legs for intermediate. You can reward throughout if you want or need to, the dogs have fun, why not.


I agree that the trick titles are really just for fun! They are definitely not worried about multiple takes or familiar environments! At least the elevator that I've been using has not been.

Good job working on the more advanced titles! They really aren't all that much harder even. I'm working on AKC Performer and I expect that I should be done training that by the end of the week or so. I have been teaching about 2 tricks a day.


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

WIBackpacker said:


> Yessss lol. Videoing yourself and a moving dog, alone, without a videographer, is somehow a lot harder than it should be. I think I threw out about an hour's worth of outtakes..... not because the dogs weren't doing their thing, but for environmental racket, the phone falling over, wrong orientation, me sneezing, me laughing.... at myself.... it was honestly one of the most lighthearted bits of entertainment I've had since this mess started. Everyone should do it, it's fun.


I fill up my phone's storage literally every day with outtakes. I have determined that I need a proper tri-pod or stand of some kind to hold my phone. 

It really is a lot of fun! I've been trying to encourage other people to go for it too since it's so achievable! Most people have some of the tricks already learned so it's even easier! 

I really had a lot of fun teaching the 'smoosh' Advanced trick where your dog smooshes their snoot into some glass or plastic. So cute! I laughed so hard watching her! But is was the hardest one to film since you need to see the funny face in the glass while holding the glass! I had to lean over an end table while holding the glass pie dish in front of the camera that was resting on the end table between my arms. I missed SO MANY good takes since they weren't in the shot!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Fodder said:


> I don’t know anything about this... are the video submissions something that’s always been allowed, or is it in response to Covid?
> 
> not to discredit anyone’s work and achievements, but is there any thought that these behaviors are taking place in home environments with potentially many takes...compared to how dogs were evaluated/titled in the past?


Like someone else said, AKC always recognized DMWYD titles which allowed videos so it's really not new. The other video titling venues are not new.

CDSP requires a stand in "judge"and distraction steward. Post Covid they are allowing two chairs with shirts on to be the figure 8 stewards because doing a figure 8 around real people would violate social distancing. We are trying to get ready for CDX so if I manage to put together a CDSP CDX video x3 for a title then it's almost like a run thru at home. Worth doing for purpose of practice.

I don't think video titles take away from anything. They are what they are....something fun to do in your spare time. They are not equivalent nor do they represent what it takes to go compete in a real trial and get a title. But, if it's the only CDX I can get this year because the real trial is cancelled I'd rather do that than nothing.

I don't know what AKC is doing about their performer title or whatever their top level is, since it was supposed to be performed in feont of an audience?


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> I don't know what AKC is doing about their performer title or whatever their top level is, since it was supposed to be performed in feont of an audience?



AKC currently does not require an audience for their Elite Performer level for right now. All of the other requirements still apply. The audience requirement will go back into place once social distancing rules are no longer in place.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks, we were going for our BH this spring, but there are no trials being held, so I'll look into the trick titles. It looks like a lot of fun! My old guy already knows most of the novice stuff, but his back end is weak, so jumping is out.


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

Muskeg said:


> Thanks, we were going for our BH this spring, but there are no trials being held, so I'll look into the trick titles. It looks like a lot of fun! My old guy already knows most of the novice stuff, but his back end is weak, so jumping is out.


You can work with an elevator to come up with alternative criteria for tricks when your dog needs a bit of extra help! However, there are still plenty of tricks you can do that don't involve jumping! If the AKC trick list doesn't suit your needs you could check out the Do More with Your Dog trick list. There is some overlap, but many of the tricks are different.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

WIBackpacker said:


> Yessss lol. Videoing yourself and a moving dog, alone, without a videographer, is somehow a lot harder than it should be. I think I threw out about an hour's worth of outtakes..... not because the dogs weren't doing their thing, but for environmental racket, the phone falling over, wrong orientation, me sneezing, me laughing.... at myself.... it was honestly one of the most lighthearted bits of entertainment I've had since this mess started. Everyone should do it, it's fun.


It really is fun! And I agree about how hard it is to do video vs just showing someone in person. Tom takes horrible videos so I've been doing as much of it myself as possible. Some of the best stuff got tossed because the angle was crap - she was barely in the frame, or sometimes not at all. In one of the videos, I think it was get in the box, I made her wait (you can hear me say "wait", lol) so I could go check to make sure I had the angle right. I had to do the target stick over and over and over again, adjusting the phone a bit each time to get it all in. Landscape, I'd get good width but her head was cut off, portrait, you could see all of her, but some of it wasn't quite visible. Oy.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Great videos. Such smart beautiful dogs. have taught some tricks to Max when he was a pup the entire winter the ground was covered in ice. So we built on that over time. Will have to post some videos not to submit but for fun.


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I sent Cava's video to an evaluator on Wednesday, I'm just waiting for her to review and approve it. It was fun teaching new tricks but I was surprised by how many of the novice tricks she already knew.


Thank you Cassidy's Mom for the reply! Sounds like Cava is doing great! 👍
We finally received an email response that the video was received and processing is up to 3-4 weeks.


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

We've now finished Performer/Expert in AKC/DMWYD!! We'll be working on DMWYD Champion next.

Got to keep it going since quarantine isn't over yet! Some of these tricks really are a lot harder than some I taught in the past! The index cards were the hardest to teach. I still don't feel like we have it mastered!









Performer Trick Dog


A story told with Adobe Express.




spark.adobe.com


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Congrats! That sequence of riding the wheelchair and then pushing the wheelchair was adorable. Great team ❤


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

Does anyone know if the requirement for an audience of 5 people is still in place for the AKC Elite Performer? 
I’ve been recording sessions at home for the video submissions and at most can only have an audience of 2. (3 if you count the cat ).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

xthine said:


> Does anyone know if the requirement for an audience of 5 people is still in place for the AKC Elite Performer?
> I’ve been recording sessions at home for the video submissions and at most can only have an audience of 2. (3 if you count the cat ).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No audience is currently required for the Elite Performer. I checked with an evaluator on this. All other requirements are still in place.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

This looks like fun. Thanks. I like these structured type things which keep us focused.

Ole's latest trick is to learn to lay down contentedly while I furminate him I still like to have a helper feed him a steady supply of treats while I work on his neck. 15 mins twice a day for the last 3 day and there you can't even tell there is a difference on him. Pup had a cozy warm coat.


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

JRadtke said:


> No audience is currently required for the Elite Performer. I checked with an evaluator on this. All other requirements are still in place.


Awesome! Thank you  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Cava's AKC Intermediate Trick title video was just approved by an evaluator!






Tricks, in order: 
Catch ball 
Fetch it (20 feet) 
Go to place (10 ft) 
Hand signals - Back, Down, Come 
Jump over leg 
Paws up on arm 
Push noise button 
Rollover 

Handler's Choice: 
Go out around object 
Line up between legs


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

@Cassidy's Mom 

Are you going to go for advanced now? I think you should keep up the good work!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

JRadtke said:


> @Cassidy's Mom
> 
> Are you going to go for advanced now? I think you should keep up the good work!


Thanks, I haven't decided yet! I realized that I started working on her Novice tricks on 4/1 and finished getting her Intermediate tricks on video and submitted to an evaluator on 4/30. The Advanced tricks will take more time, there are only maybe 3 that she either already knows or we at least have something to work with and polish up, plus 2 on the suggested list for handler's choice. That leaves me with another 5 tricks starting from scratch that I need to figure out how to train.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Doc's brother was taught to sit up like begging when she said "Poodle" . Cava could probably handle something like that in a day or 2, lol.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Has anyone received their title certificates from AKC yet? I emailed the Novice application on 4/19 and the Intermediate application on 5/3. I got an email confirmation that the first one was received but nothing on the second one, and I don't have either certificate. I know they're backed up but I wondered how long it typically takes.


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

Hello @Cassidy's Mom !

Here is the timeline for our submissions:
Submitted the videos:
TKP 4/10
TKE 5/8

Confirmation that videos were received:
4/15 -- 'this email is to confirm that your dog's Trick Dog title paperwork has been received and will be processed
within 3-4 weeks'
5/18 -- 'your TKE application was received and is in line for processing'

Certificate received:
None
**UPDATE: TKP Certificate received 5/30 (dated 5/20)

I check my AKC account every now and then for updates and it looks like
her title updated for the TKP but not yet for the TKE.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I found out what the issue was with Cava's titles. I sent a follow up email on Tuesday and someone from AKC just called me. She said the application was missing from my first email for Novice (it's there when I look at the email in my sent folder, not sure why they didn't see it on their end), and that they sent me an email to let me know that they couldn't process it without payment info, which was on the application. I never got that email. But they did get everything on my second email, for Intermediate, so she wanted my permission to use the credit card info on the application for both titles.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I did Neon for Intermediate by video, and Ebene for Novice and Intermediate.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Several of my flyball teammates are doing the DMWYD trick titles, so today I decided to join the same FB group they're using for submissions. Cava earned her Novice and Intermediate titles, and needs just one more trick for Advanced and four for Expert! Really nice comments by the evaluator too, she mentioned that Cava had a lot of rear end awareness (something we've been working on for flyball), that we had a beautiful assortment of tricks, that she's so attentive and ready to work, and that we have a wonderful connection. We're having a lot of fun together!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

If only DMWYD had a category for removing ticks, locating lipomas, hunting for chem trails, zoom meetings and silently staring at each other 😛

No but really, sounds very cool and such perfect timing these days!


----------

